# Video - "Sweetwater"



## Guest (Dec 10, 2018)

Please watch this video and share it around. It's called "Sweetwater", done by a friend of mine.

Thank you


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 12, 2018)

I hope there is a Special Place in Hell for the people responsible.
Brings a tear to my eye to see what Mankind has done to Gods Creation out of GREED

Rick


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

excellent video.....its a disaster.....this state is building mega developments as fast as possible to add to the water issues....its all about money....


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2018)

If you can, please share that video around. Maybe the right people will eventually see it.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

That breaks my hart. Been going to Venice FL. for thirty years. Lived there for 15 years. Just moved back to Md. three years ago. Glad to be back in Md. This problem will not be fixed for many years/lifetimes. Very sad. Thanks Rick!


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

PierRat4Life said:


> If you can, please share that video around. Maybe the right people will eventually see it.


I just put it on facebook, and sent to some friends. Thanks!


----------



## cpicken (May 16, 2005)

*The VIDEO is a compelling indictment of state agencies being captured by the sugar co*



PierRat4Life said:


> Please watch this video and share it around. It's called "Sweetwater", done by a friend of mine.
> 
> Thank you



Thank you for posting. I have sent it to my SOI. Keep fighting. AND Scott is a POS.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2018)

The only thing that speaks is money. If people quit going and let the various boards of tourism know this is why, it will be fixed. I was thinking about going to the Keys this past fall but with all the news of pollution and red tide, I decided to go to Hawaii. It was actually comparable to go to Kauai for a week. Airfare was the only thing more expensive but it wasn't by very much. To rent a house was cheaper than the keys and in Hawaii you get authentic tropical environments like nowhere else in the US. I do want to go back to the keys again, possibly this coming year. I just don't want to deal with commercially created pollution and red tide. Until politicians actually come together and do something, i will continue to be uneasy about vacationing in Florida and Pretty much everyone I know will be as well.


----------

